# Ecualizador genérico para cajas BOSE 901 serie IV



## raulpardotello (Dic 2, 2019)

Buenas.
Como sabréis, las cajas BOSE 901 deben funcionar con su ecualizador correspondiente. En mi caso, que no lo tengo, y me cuesta encontrar el suyo propio, me gustaría conocer si alguien ha probado a usar un ecualizador genérico para este caso particular. Cuáles son sus prestaciones y en definitiva, saber si es posible sustituir el ecualizador de origen BOSE por otro standard. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2019)

Lo que necesitas es un crossover 
Me imagino que cualquiera te puede servir, sería necesario conocer la/las frecuencias de corte de las cajas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2019)

Los BOSE son medios tramposos por que tienen una ecualizacion particular para que "suene mas lindo".
Habría que relevar la respuesta de uno de ellos y en base a eso tratar de sintetizarla lo mas parecido posible


----------



## raulpardotello (Dic 2, 2019)

Pues es que se tratan de cajas de una sola vía con altavoces "todo rango", y lo que pretende el ecualizador es adecuarlas a la sala. ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2019)

Lo que lleva en medio de los 4 parlantes de cada lado , es tweeter o tubo de sintonía ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2019)

raulpardotello dijo:


> y lo que pretende el ecualizador es adecuarlas a la sala. ¿Alguna sugerencia?


No existe tal cosa como una adecuacion genérica a la sala.
Y la sugerencia ya la dí: relevar la respuesta de un ecualizador que funcione y luego sintetizarla con AOs o con un DSP.


----------



## raulpardotello (Dic 3, 2019)

Bueno, gracias. Aunque no he entendido nada.
Un saludo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 3, 2019)

Aca hablan de los BOSE 901.
En la pagina 4 hay una grafica de la curva de respuesta.

Bose 901 loudspeaker

Si quieren armarse el ecualizador, miren aca Bose 901 series I active equalizer DIY - diyAudio


----------



## raulpardotello (Dic 4, 2019)

Muy interesante DJ T3. Gracias por la aportación.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Dic 18, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo que lleva en medio de los 4 parlantes de cada lado , es tweeter o tubo de sintonía ?



Es tubo de sintonía.
En cuanto al ecualizador... En una ocasión use unas Bosé y les coloque mi ecualizador que tiene un display led de 10 bandas, despues del ecualizador Bosé, y lo que pude observar es que el misterioso ecualizador representaba una curva en V. Realzando agudos y graves y atenuando medios. Por cierto la curva era una V perfectamente simétrica. Prueba realizada con música. No disponía en aquella época de generador de ruido rosa.
Mi conclusión fue que era una especie de ecualizador autoregulado. Siempre salía la misma curva aún cambiando de canción.
Era como si se autocorrigiese y el nivel de las 10 bandas de octava se mantenía constante y en esa forma...
Como una especie de efecto loudness.
Espero lo haya entendido. Saludos.


----------



## malesi (Dic 18, 2019)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Es tubo de sintonía.
> En cuanto al ecualizador... En una ocasión use unas Bosé y les coloque mi ecualizador que tiene un display led de 10 bandas, despues del ecualizador Bosé, y lo que pude observar es que el misterioso ecualizador representaba una curva en V. Realzando agudos y graves y atenuando medios. Por cierto la curva era una V perfectamente simétrica. Prueba realizada con música. No disponía en aquella época de generador de ruido rosa.
> Mi conclusión fue que era una especie de ecualizador autoregulado. Siempre salía la misma curva aún cambiando de canción.
> Era como si se autocorrigiese y el nivel de las 10 bandas de octava se mantenía constante y en esa forma...
> ...



Exacto eso es lo que hace su ecualizador.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Dic 19, 2019)

Otra cosa... Estos altavoces necesitan mucha potencia de amplificador para que suenen bien.
De esto hace más de 20 años que las probé. Y recuerdo que mi viejo amplificador 40+40 watios acabo echando humo. Concretamente la bobina y la resistencia a masa que llevaba después de la salida, se chamuscaron. 
Después las probé con una etapa de potencia de 600 w. 
El modelo que use de Bosé era uno muy parecido al indicado en este post. Sólo que la caja era ABS en lugar de madera (uso para escenario)
Es sorprendente el sonido que dan esos 8 pequeños altavoces, sin tweter.


----------

